# 180 gallon wrasse dominant mixed reef (@10 months)



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Finally completed my wrasse collection and thought I'd share. I've also uploaded a video at:


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantastic! More please. 
Can you list your Wrasses in order of those pictures. 
I am strongly considering going Wrasse dominate. I am currently in the process of restocking after 6 months Fallow. 
DO you do pairs of just males of each type?


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

That's great. Thanks for sharing. Love wrasses.

How long have you had the Moorish idol?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought I would check out your wrass, very nice. they are so pretty.


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> Fantastic! More please.
> Can you list your Wrasses in order of those pictures.
> I am strongly considering going Wrasse dominate. I am currently in the process of restocking after 6 months Fallow.
> DO you do pairs of just males of each type?


Thank you. In order of the pics they are:

Lineatus fairy , Naoko fairy , Yellow-fin flasher, Exquisite fairy, Solaris fairies, Rhomboid fairy, Lubbock's fairy, Labouti fairy, Flame fairy, Yellow-banded possum wrasse.

Here's a better picture of the yellow-fin flasher as well as a couple more - a ruby-headed fairy, and another variety of Lubbock's, and a female Lubbock's (all my wrasses are males except for that one).

I decided to keep males as I'd read that the females eventually turn male and you're left with one.

They still flash without females as there are males of other species - and that helps.


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Addicted said:


> That's great. Thanks for sharing. Love wrasses.
> 
> How long have you had the Moorish idol?


Thanks. I've had the Moorish Idol for 9 months. It's grown quite a bit. I feed a sheet of Nori a day, NLS pellets twice a day, and frozen once a day (rotate mysis shrimp, brine shrimp, LRS reef frenzy). I add Selcon to the mysis and brine shrimp.

My Idol won't eat pellets but eats everything else - especially the nori.


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Some of the other inhabitants....


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sunstar said:


> I thought I would check out your wrass, very nice. they are so pretty.


Aren't they? There are just too many to choose from!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Absolute stunning. Great photography as well.


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Taipan said:


> Absolute stunning. Great photography as well.


Thanks, Red!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Gorgeous wrasse collection!


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

teemee said:


> Gorgeous wrasse collection!


Thank you!


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Full tank shot...


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

They all look great. I had flames, labouti, lineatus, rhomboid and others several years ago. I still miss them. The new options such as pintails and others are fish I could only dream ago when I was doing the wrasse dominated tank.


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

corpusse said:


> They all look great. I had flames, labouti, lineatus, rhomboid and others several years ago. I still miss them. The new options such as pintails and others are fish I could only dream ago when I was doing the wrasse dominated tank.


Thanks. I like that they're attractive and hardy.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Great collection of fish!


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

notclear said:


> Great collection of fish!


Thank you.

One more addition today - I was lucky enough to win the open house draw at BigShow Frags and added a blue assessor. Thanks, Dave!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

awesome luck! nice fish!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congrats on your win !
One of my fave fish


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

OMG! I'm drooling. I would LOVE to have that collection of fish. So jealous! I'm surprised you don't have a leopard wrasse. I have two and love them, but this flashers and fairy wrasses are on my wish list.


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

mattdean said:


> OMG! I'm drooling. I would LOVE to have that collection of fish. So jealous! I'm surprised you don't have a leopard wrasse. I have two and love them, but this flashers and fairy wrasses are on my wish list.


I love the leopard wrasses too - they are more delicate than the fairies so I've been hesitant to add one. I've always wanted a Moorish Idol so I chose that as my delicate fish.

May I ask you where you found your leopards and how you care for them?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Clydester88 said:


> I love the leopard wrasses too - they are more delicate than the fairies so I've been hesitant to add one. I've always wanted a Moorish Idol so I chose that as my delicate fish.
> 
> May I ask you where you found your leopards and how you care for them?


In my experience leopard wrasses are much more hardy than fairies. I've had mine for well over 5 years and I don't think any of the Cirrhilabrus less Pylei made it that long. I did have one disaster that wiped out many of my guys, but from time to time they just vanished. How long have you had your guys? I see the tank is 10 months old but did you have them prior to that?


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

corpusse said:


> In my experience leopard wrasses are much more hardy than fairies. I've had mine for well over 5 years and I don't think any of the Cirrhilabrus less Pylei made it that long. I did have one disaster that wiped out many of my guys, but from time to time they just vanished. How long have you had your guys? I see the tank is 10 months old but did you have them prior to that?


I was speaking of getting initial healthy specimens and acclimating them. When leopard wrasses don't survive, it's typically shortly after introduction, whereas that is rarer with wrasses.

As far as longevity, yes, I understand that fairy wrasses don't seem to have a very long lifespan in captivity (up to 5 years for most). All my fairy wrasses have only been in the tank for 1-8 months.

How aggressive did you find your Pylei with your other fairies? A lot of hobbyists advise against keeping them with other fairies due to their aggression.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I've had one for 3 years now and one for almost 2 years. This 'version' of the tank is new, but I have had the tank for 4 years now.

I didn't do anything special to keep them. You do need to make sure you have a good supply of pods for them as they hunt constantly.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Clydester88 said:


> I was speaking of getting initial healthy specimens and acclimating them. When leopard wrasses don't survive, it's typically shortly after introduction, whereas that is rarer with wrasses.
> 
> As far as longevity, yes, I understand that fairy wrasses don't seem to have a very long lifespan in captivity (up to 5 years for most). All my fairy wrasses have only been in the tank for 1-8 months.
> 
> How aggressive did you find your Pylei with your other fairies? A lot of hobbyists advise against keeping them with other fairies due to their aggression.


Not aggressive. Keeping a bunch of males together will mean there will always be some chasing but you probably want this as they flash each other, it probably helps maintain their strong colours since they have to show off to the other males. I found Labouti to be by far the most aggressive followed by Scotts, then Pylei. Size may play a figure my Labouti was massive and the boss of my tank until I introduced a purple tang.

Leopard wrasses are huge wimps, mine which I still have is bullied by everyone. Still he does fine and eats everything.


----------

